# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The continent of Fremor - part of my actual campaign

## Simkin

Hi all, this WIP is dedicated to my first continent map, one of the 3 that conform the Stom planet (the set of my D&d campaign ).

The continent of Fremor
### Latest WIP ###


Bye

----------


## Simkin

I've started the inking process....


### Latest WIP ###

----------


## wminish

Hey Simkin, this is looking really good so far. I really like the artwork in the bottom left corner. Your sea monsters are all looking really good as well, I particularly like the one where a ship is fighting a sea monster.

----------


## Simkin

Thanks Wminish. I did some ink more and added some details (I will put in the border the coats of arms of the biggests kingdoms).

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Simkin

So.. this is where I am at the moment with my continent. 
I will do a mix of political and physical map, hoping to not mess all up.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Arimel

Excellent so far! Good luck with the next steps, the pressure must be really strong now. I like the fish and ship at the bottom.

----------


## Simkin

Thanks Arimel, here it is the final B/W version of the map. 
Now I have to wait to scan it before starting the colour process.

----------


## rdanhenry

The swordfish is my favorite.

----------


## Simkin

Hi, after a loong time, I will declare finished this map. I scanned it and even if I'm not so happy with the digital result, that is the Continet of Fremor in his final version

----------


## Marcolino

Your scan looks like mine, but your draw is so better. Like the ocean creatures.

----------


## Arimel

That came out really well! I really like the border elements. The mountains and clouds look pretty cool on them.

----------


## Simkin

Thank you both, Marcolino and Arimel.

----------

